

Show HN: Nezumi 2, iPhone app for Heroku - mwhuss
http://nezumiapp.com/

======
mwhuss
Some promo codes to get it started:

HH3AJLANJ7EX - 79EYJ6F9J7MP - PAFM4XT339LX - TEAYY3WKJFHM - X6R7JH7743YW

